# Results Soon ....right?



## MrStructuralEngineer

Results have to be showing this week right? Exam registration for the next go around is Dec 13th (Monday). Seems they usually release before registration opens.

I really shouldn't even be thinking about this but I guess anxiety gets to you as it gets closer!


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

For the April 2021 exam, grading took place on June 2nd-4th and results were released on the 11th. The SE grading took place from Dec 1st-3rd, so Friday the 10th is looking like a strong possibility.

Wouldn't mind the results being released sooner!


----------



## Engineerbabu

Seems like anytime tomorrow except for slower states. I m glad I didn’t have to wait for any results this term. Best of luck everyone.


----------



## kbp

An update from Karson...


----------



## Dothracki PE

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> Results have to be showing this week right? Exam registration for the next go around is Dec 13th (Monday). Seems they usually release before registration opens.
> 
> I really shouldn't even be thinking about this but I guess anxiety gets to you as it gets closer!


NCEES have definitely caused issues in the past where results are not released before certain deadlines or at least delayed to a certain point in application windows. Everyone knows the process isn't always smooth in every state and can take some time. Just more stress we all need in our lives. Just gotta keep your hopes up and if there are any forms or anything you need to submit get to apply for the exam, you should try to have them ready. And defeinitely keep up with studies every now and again.


----------



## melonzai

kbp said:


> An update from Karson...
> View attachment 26363


When I chatted with one of their representative today, she told me the results has been released to state. But it seems no one receive it yet....


----------



## CivilEn

I asked Kim now ( ncees chat representative), he told me the typical answer that the results are released with 8 to 10 weeks after the exam.


----------



## reptar

melonzai said:


> When I chatted with one of their representative today, she told me the results has been released to state. But it seems no one receive it yet....


It's possible that they thought you were asking about the PE Exam. That's happened before.


----------



## HalfSE

I just need to know the results and move on with my life. The wait has been excruciating.


----------



## ENGP

Maybe next week.


----------



## StandardPractice

Results in for NC for April 2021 exam


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

StandardPractice said:


> Results in for NC for April 2021 exam


Ha. Ha. Ha.

That is less funny than with the PE.


----------



## StructuralNewB

StandardPractice said:


> Results in for NC for April 2021 exam


Panic hit me for 3 secs until I read the word "April"


----------



## HalfSE

How many of you think today is the day?


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

My vote's on today. Would match the timeline from the release of the April exam results.


----------



## kbp

My vote was always today until Karson told me they were still being graded yesterday.... Fingers crossed he just doesn't have the most updated info.


----------



## SG_SE

my vote is for today


----------



## StructuralNewB

kbp said:


> My vote was always today until Karson told me they were still being graded yesterday.... Fingers crossed he just doesn't have the most updated info.


grading was done last week, I can confirm on this.


----------



## ENGP

My vote is sometimes next week.


----------



## JDavis_906

I have also harassed Karson a little of the last few days, just looking for any updates. Best I got today was "it should be within the next week". So take that for whatever it is worth...


----------



## trrr

It probably would have happened by now if it was going to be today, right?


----------



## HalfSE

I got my October 2020 results at around 10:00 AM Central time, but I think we still have a chance until 5:00 PM Eastern time.


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Next week is better for me. I don't want to ruin my weekend.


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

hr.ghorbani said:


> Next week is better for me. I don't want to ruin my weekend.


I'd rather have the weekend to accept my fate and relax. If I get it Monday I'll be thinking about it the full week.....


----------



## realms17

.


----------



## ENGP

Let's call it a day.


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

Just contacted NCEES chat and they said the results haven't been released to the state boards yet, but will in the next week. So looks like today's not going to be the day.


----------



## StructuralNewB

Oh god... I guess I would have to go thru the same thing next week..
- refreshing engieerboards forum
- refreshing NCEES dashboards
- texting friend on the east coast to check if my friend is still waiting for her SE results...
- replying text msgs from my west coast friend telling him I I am still waiting for my results here in the mid west area so California results won't be released to him unless I got mine...


----------



## hr.ghorbani

StructuralNewB said:


> Oh god... I guess I would have to go thru the same thing next week..
> - refreshing engieerboards forum
> - refreshing NCEES dashboards
> - texting friend on the east coast to check if my friend is still waiting for her SE results...
> - replying text msgs from my west coast friend telling him I I am still waiting for my results here in the mid west area so California results won't be released to him unless I got mine...


----------



## Be-n

Today is the day, I hope 
It is the 9th day since the release of PE results, exactly when SE results were released for April 2021 exam.


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Sorry but I think we wouldn't have the results sooner than 16th.


----------



## Be-n

hr.ghorbani said:


> Sorry but I think we wouldn't have the results sooner than 16th.


why?


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Be-n said:


> why?


The past years show the results don't come out less than 2 weeks after PE results are released. we Will see what happens.


----------



## melonzai

I vote for today based on the April results comes 9 business days after PE released. Especially states have their own application close date for registration. They shouldn't hold us too long


----------



## hr.ghorbani

melonzai said:


> I vote for today based on the April results comes 9 business days after PE released. Especially states have their own application close date for registration. They shouldn't hold us too long


what happens if you check your vote with past October exams? we don't have thanksgiving in April.


----------



## reptar

In October 2019, I got my Se results 5 days after the first PE results came out which was 53 days after the exam and we're on day 52 right now. Today still seems possible.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Last October they released the same day as the PE. I don't feel like digging further.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I can register for the lateral exam today though.... so hopefully they will release soon so I can know what exam to register for for Christmas. Hahahaha.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> Last October they released the same day as the PE. I don't feel like digging further.


They did that last year because the PE results were intentionally delayed in order to prevent people who failed from registering for the January 2021 PE Civil.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> They did that last year because the PE results were intentionally delayed in order to prevent people who failed from registering for the January 2021 PE Civil.


I know. But that is the only October exam I have first hand knowledge of.  Well, and this one, where I am about to lose my mind. Seriously.


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

EXAM DATESE RESULTSPE RESULTSPE DAYSSE DAYSOCT2021​10/21/2021​12/1/2021​41​53 (IF RELEASED TODAY)APR2021​4/23/2021​6/11/2021​6/2/2021​40​49​OCT2020​10/24/2020​12/15/2020​12/15/2020​52​52​OCT2019​10/25/2019​12/16/2019​12/12/2019​48​52​APR2019​4/5/2019​6/14/2019​5/13/2019​38​70​OCT2018​10/26/2018​12/10/2018​12/5/2018​40​45​


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> I know. But that is the only October exam I have first hand knowledge of.  Well, and this one, where I am about to lose my mind. Seriously.


I just mean you can't use Oct 2020 as any sort of reference. Although, SE results could have come out on that day regardless, so you may be on to something lol


----------



## DLD PE

Shannonsider_2016 said:


> EXAM DATESE RESULTSPE RESULTSPE DAYSSE DAYSOCT2021​10/21/2021​12/1/2021​41​53 (IF RELEASED TODAY)APR2021​4/23/2021​6/11/2021​6/2/2021​40​49​OCT2020​10/24/2020​12/15/2020​12/15/2020​52​52​OCT2019​10/25/2019​12/16/2019​12/12/2019​48​52​APR2019​4/5/2019​6/14/2019​5/13/2019​38​70​OCT2018​10/26/2018​12/10/2018​12/5/2018​40​45​


April 2019 WTF?!?!


----------



## ENGP

Let’s call it another day.


----------



## ENGP

DuranDuran PE said:


> April 2019 WTF?!?!





Shannonsider_2016 said:


> EXAM DATESE RESULTSPE RESULTSPE DAYSSE DAYSOCT2021​10/21/2021​12/1/2021​41​53 (IF RELEASED TODAY)APR2021​4/23/2021​6/11/2021​6/2/2021​40​49​OCT2020​10/24/2020​12/15/2020​12/15/2020​52​52​OCT2019​10/25/2019​12/16/2019​12/12/2019​48​52​APR2019​4/5/2019​6/14/2019​5/13/2019​38​70​OCT2018​10/26/2018​12/10/2018​12/5/2018​40​45​


How about April 2018?


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

The release day of the week for the last 3 years of October SE results was Monday (2018), Monday (2019) and Tuesday (2020) - so based on that clearly the results are going to be out today!


----------



## steel

Shannonsider_2016 said:


> The release day of the week for the last 3 years of October SE results was Monday (2018), Monday (2019) and Tuesday (2020) - so based on that clearly the results are going to be out today!


I figure tomorrow cause Mon, Mon, Tue, Tues


----------



## HalfSE

Has anyone tried to contact NCEES today?


----------



## kbp

HalfSE said:


> Has anyone tried to contact NCEES today?


I talked to Nancy. At first she gave me the same old "10-12 weeks" but I tried to get a little more. The best I got was that she hasn't been given any new information on a release date.


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Shannonsider_2016 said:


> EXAM DATESE RESULTSPE RESULTSPE DAYSSE DAYSOCT2021​10/21/2021​12/1/2021​41​53 (IF RELEASED TODAY)APR2021​4/23/2021​6/11/2021​6/2/2021​40​49​OCT2020​10/24/2020​12/15/2020​12/15/2020​52​52​OCT2019​10/25/2019​12/16/2019​12/12/2019​48​52​APR2019​4/5/2019​6/14/2019​5/13/2019​38​70​OCT2018​10/26/2018​12/10/2018​12/5/2018​40​45​


As far as I remember Oct. 2021 was fully released on 12/8/21 so the SE date will be +7 business days and become 12/16/21.


----------



## steel

hr.ghorbani said:


> As far as I remember Oct. 2021 was fully released on 12/8/21 so the SE date will be +7 business days and become 12/16/21.


I think that table refers to the _initial_ release of PE results, which happened on 12/1/2021.

That's when NCEES' released them to the states. New Jersey taking a week to authorize that release wouldn't affect when NCEES releases SE results.


----------



## ENGP

We'll probably get the results by Friday.


----------



## hr.ghorbani

ENGP said:


> We'll probably get the results by Friday.


I would say on Thursday, but I agree with you.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

At this point, they can keep them. I'm tired.


----------



## ENGP

hr.ghorbani said:


> I would say on Thursday, but I agree with you





hr.ghorbani said:


> I would say on Thursday, but I agree with you.


I hope you're correct.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

In. Did not pass. Figured as much. Think I actually did worse than in April.


----------



## ENGP

I don't want to open it yet. Need a beer first.


----------



## ENGP

NCEES did not wait until the end of the week. This is good.


----------



## ENGP

I failed. I hoped I pass the vertical at least, but.....


----------



## hr.ghorbani

ENGP said:


> I failed. I hoped I pass the vertical at least, but.....


I'm so sorry to hear it. I haven't received the result yet but I had a dream that I failed last night.


----------



## ENGP

hr.ghorbani said:


> I'm so sorry to hear it. I haven't received the result yet but I had a dream that I failed last night.


Hopefully you'll pass.


----------



## CivilEn

the results had been released?


----------



## tharealsimba

I got my results, took the lateral exam in NY. Unfortunately I failed.


----------



## CivilEn

When Florida results?


----------



## anteaters

Start to wonder, why each state release the results at different time? Does NCEES grade all the exam papers together, or each state does their own?


----------



## HalfSE

Waiting for Nevada Results!


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

The nightmare is over. I literally sat and cried at my desk. The amount of emotion I had built up was unbelievable.


----------



## trrr

anteaters said:


> Start to wonder, why each state release the results at different time? Does NCEES grade all the exam papers together, or each state does their own?


NCEES grades the exams, then releases the scores to the state boards. Each state board has their own system to process those exam scores before they release the scores to us.


----------



## StructuralNewB

Wisconsin results are out!
I passed both!
Can't believe it!


----------



## Be-n

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> The nightmare is over. I literally sat and cried at my desk. The amount of emotion I had built up was unbelievable.


Congratulations! Are you done with both, vertical and lateral?


----------



## hr.ghorbani

StructuralNewB said:


> Wisconsin results are out!
> I passed both!
> Can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 26460


Congratulations!


----------



## hr.ghorbani

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> The nightmare is over. I literally sat and cried at my desk. The amount of emotion I had built up was unbelievable.


Congratulations!


----------



## Aimers

HalfSE said:


> Waiting for Nevada Results!


I am also, NV is taking forever.


----------



## Aimers

HalfSE said:


> Waiting for Nevada Results!


I am also, why is NV torturing us????


----------



## pranaero85

Waiting on CA to release theirs.


----------



## nmartin

Waiting on Colorado results


----------



## pranaero85

StructuralNewB said:


> Wisconsin results are out!
> I passed both!
> Can't believe it!
> 
> View attachment 26460


Congratulations!


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

Be-n said:


> Congratulations! Are you done with both, vertical and lateral?


Yes. I passed Lateral first try but for whatever reason it took me 4 attempts to pass vertical.


----------



## MrStructuralEngineer

hr.ghorbani said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## HalfSE

Aimers said:


> I am also, why is NV torturing us????


The office hour just started so should be soon. They did release PE results on Day 1 so I'm hoping the same for SE as well.


----------



## Be-n

Does anyone usually start a thread for some statistics about SE exam that includes things like number of tries, pass/fail, bridges or buildings, method of studying, prep class taken (if any)?


----------



## psustruct

Still waiting for PA


----------



## HalfSE

Nevada Out. Having a hard time believing I passed the lateral. Done with NCEES.


----------



## HalfSE

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> The nightmare is over. I literally sat and cried at my desk. The amount of emotion I had built up was unbelievable.




When I go to the exam section it is showing me an option to manually verify the result under the action tab. Is it showing in yours too or anyone else who passed?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I reevaluated,


HalfSE said:


> Nevada Out. Having a hard time believing I passed the lateral. Done with NCEES.


Or at least the testing part.  Congrats.


----------



## HalfSE

vhab49_PE said:


> I reevaluated,
> 
> Or at least the testing part.  Congrats.


Thank you  and yeah!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

psustruct said:


> Still waiting for PA


CMon PA!


----------



## ENGP

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> The nightmare is over. I literally sat and cried at my desk. The amount of emotion I had built up was unbelievable.


Congrats!


----------



## nomadseifer

Deleware - passed Vertical. Onward to the lateral in April.


----------



## Be-n

HalfSE said:


> Nevada Out. Having a hard time believing I passed the lateral. Done with NCEES.


Congrats! Time to change your user name


----------



## StructuralNewB

HalfSE said:


> View attachment 26461
> 
> When I go to the exam section it is showing me an option to manually verify the result under the action tab. Is it showing in yours too or anyone else who passed?


It showed on mine and I passed those exams..


----------



## TrevorG

Waiting for Colorado results as well. Haven't received anything yet though.


----------



## CivilEn

Anybody waiting Florida with me?


----------



## narlando

Mah said:


> Anybody waiting Florida with me?


I'm in the same boat. They released the PEs within a day so it should be any second now....


----------



## CivilEn

narlando said:


> I'm in the same boat. They released the PEs within a day so it should be any second now....


It is released.
I passed the vertical and failed the lateral.


----------



## zavid58

NC is out. 1 down, 1 to go. Passed Vertical.


----------



## narlando

FLORIDA IS OUT!!! I'm 1 for 1. What a nail bitter


----------



## Be-n

FL is in! I passed Lateral! Yeah! Vertical was passed in April of this year after passing PE in October 2020.
Thanks to this community for a lot of recommendations and directing me toward AEI classes I had no idea about.
Dr. Z. and Dr. I. with AEI helped me so much to make my dream come true. I wouldn’t have a chance in Lateral without them.


----------



## HalfSE

Be-n said:


> Congrats! Time to change your user name


Thanks! I think I am going to stick with it, will always remind me my roots


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Did you all receive releasing Email from NCEES or check the website to get the result?


----------



## HalfSE

hr.ghorbani said:


> Did you all receive releasing Email from NCEES or check the website to get the result?


I was refreshing so much that I saw my results few minutes before I got the email.


----------



## CivilEn

hr.ghorbani said:


> Did you all receive releasing Email from NCEES or check the website to get the result?


I received an email from NCEES.


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

WA is in. April 2021 took Bridge Vert + Lateral first time, passed Vert and failed Lateral (23/40 + A/A/A). Retook Lateral in October and I passed! Congratulations to everyone who passed, good luck to everyone waiting on results! For those of you unlucky this time round, you'll get it next time!


----------



## psustruct

I just checked. FAILED the Lateral! Got a U for the General Analysis in the afternoon. And I got ONLY 20 correct in the morning. TOTALLY way off from what I though.....


I did not got an email from NCEES yet. Just checked the website.


----------



## Be-n

hr.ghorbani said:


> Did you all receive releasing Email from NCEES or check the website to get the result?


The notification email from NCEES popped up on my watch and I ran to my desktop computer to update NCEES page. What a breathtaking moment!


----------



## Aimers

psustruct said:


> Still waiting for PA


Good luck! We got NV, didn't pass but did better.


----------



## Aimers

psustruct said:


> I just checked. FAILED the Lateral! Got a U for the General Analysis in the afternoon. And I got ONLY 20 correct in the morning. TOTALLY way off from what I though.....
> 
> 
> I did not got an email from NCEES yet. Just checked the website.


So sorry T. I got 25 on the morning, but pm was not good.


----------



## bknola

Whew. It's been a long journey. I took the SE the first time April 2017, 7 months pregnant with my first kid. I passed vertical, but not lateral. Admittedly, it was a little ambitious, and I was distracted preparing for a baby . Fast forward almost 3 years, I now have a 2 1/2 year old and 1 year old and COVID hits. Daycares close. Work continues. Daycare reopens, but the exhaustion has already set it, and I'm not sure it'll ever go away at this point. A glutton for punishment, I start considering trying again. I took the lateral for the second time in April 2021, and boy was I close, but I failed again. Now I'm pissed and starting to freak out about the vertical test result expiring. I signed up for the AEI course, and I buckled down. The course material was great, and I needed the structure (no pun intended) to really prioritize this. My husband did almost every pickup, every dinner and every bedtime for 3 months straight. I cannot thank him enough for the support and extra duties he picked up during an already difficult time. My 3rd attempt was October 2021, and I passed! I freaking passed! For those who didn't get the results they wanted this time, you can do it! Keep trying!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

psustruct said:


> I just checked. FAILED the Lateral! Got a U for the General Analysis in the afternoon. And I got ONLY 20 correct in the morning. TOTALLY way off from what I though.....
> 
> 
> I did not got an email from NCEES yet. Just checked the website.


I feel you man. I think I improved my AM by 3 questions, same afternoon results, expect switch masonry unacceptable from April with unacceptable in wood this time, did ok (IR) on the one I thought I completely screwed up.


----------



## tmanchester606

Spring 2021 Lateral - 30/40, A, A, I, U
Fall 2021 Lateral - 28/40, A, I, A, U

These afternoon sections are killing me ....


----------



## hr.ghorbani

I'm still waiting in Texas


----------



## babyface

ENGP said:


> I failed. I hoped I pass the vertical at least, but.....


Me too. Failed


----------



## EBAT75

psustruct said:


> Still waiting for PA


Good luck


----------



## EBAT75

psustruct said:


> Still waiting for PA


Good luck.


----------



## EBAT75

psustruct said:


> I just checked. FAILED the Lateral! Got a U for the General Analysis in the afternoon. And I got ONLY 20 correct in the morning. TOTALLY way off from what I though.....
> 
> 
> I did not got an email from NCEES yet. Just checked the website.


----------



## EBAT75

Keep up the fight.


----------



## psustruct

vhab49_PE said:


> I feel you man. I think I improved my AM by 3 questions, same afternoon results, expect switch masonry unacceptable from April with unacceptable in wood this time, did ok (IR) on the one I thought I completely screwed up.


Sorry to hear that. I have some things to close out this month. Then back to studying !!


----------



## Shannonsider_2016

tmanchester606 said:


> Spring 2021 Lateral - 30/40, A, A, I, U
> Fall 2021 Lateral - 28/40, A, I, A, U
> 
> These afternoon sections are killing me ....


Wow, you are so close.... I'm sorry it didn't work out this time for you, but it looks like you have it in the bag for the next time


----------



## psustruct

Shannonsider_2016 said:


> Wow, you are so close.... I'm sorry it didn't work out this time for you, but it looks like you have it in the bag for the next time


Yeah, you were so close!


----------



## tharealsimba

MrStructuralEngineer said:


> The nightmare is over. I literally sat and cried at my desk. The amount of emotion I had built up was unbelievable.


Damn, what a baller!


----------



## ElectricRED

Still waiting on MA, I'm dying here...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Putting this here for later.*
*


----------



## DLD PE

Ugh! With the exception of bridges, those are low pass rates!


----------



## thedaywa1ker

DuranDuran PE said:


> Ugh! With the exception of bridges, those are low pass rates!


Thats why they pay us the big bucks! (lol)


----------



## shihouli

For Illinois CTS seems already show results on the system. NCEES shows nothing yet.


----------



## psustruct

I really wish they would send the solution (even offer it for a shipping/handling price) so we can better diagnose our errors. Maybe if EVERYONE call them, we can get some service from them a-holes.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

thedaywa1ker said:


> Thats why they pay us the big bucks! (lol)


Where do I get these big bucks you speak of?


----------



## Reverse Polish

psustruct said:


> I really wish they would send the solution (even offer it for a shipping/handling price) so we can better diagnose our errors. Maybe if EVERYONE call them, we can get some service from them a-holes.



NCEES spends $1323 to create one multiple-choice question, and $17,972 to create one constructed-response question. That's a quarter-million bucks to create one version of the 16-hour exam. And you want solutions? For free?

I don't think badgering NCEES is in anyone's interest. You'd be better served by spending your effort studying.
I also don't think you're going to find much sympathy from people who have passed this exam.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Reverse Polish said:


> NCEES spends $1323 to create one multiple-choice question, and $17,972 to create one constructed-response question. That's a quarter-million bucks to create one version of the 16-hour exam. And you want solutions? For free?
> 
> I don't think badgering NCEES is in anyone's interest. You'd be better served by spending your effort studying.
> I also don't think you're going to find much sympathy from people who have passed this exam.


Well, 1/8 million.  $124,808, but still, many dollars.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, 1/8 million.  $124,808, but still, many dollars.


Also, at $500 an exam, the total exam fees paid for the 966 people who took the April exam was $483,000. I would rather that they don't make it more expensive.


----------



## Aspiringeng

Is anyone still waiting for TX results?


----------



## hr.ghorbani

Aspiringeng said:


> Is anyone still waiting for TX results?


I'm in TX. I think TX will release the results tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## faazrafi

hr.ghorbani said:


> I'm in TX. I think TX will release the results tomorrow afternoon.


Tomorrow afternoon? Long wait  

Did you email them?


----------



## Kalep Kanode

GA results came out an hour ago. Passed! Good luck all


----------



## hr.ghorbani

faazrafi said:


> Tomorrow afternoon? Long wait
> 
> Did you email them?


I didn't, I guessed based on releasing day of the week that TBP use to release.


----------



## Aspiringeng

hr.ghorbani said:


> I'm in TX. I think TX will release the results tomorrow afternoon.


TX results out. Good luck!


----------



## AC_Bridge

I got "Acceptable" for SE Vertical Bridge. Plan to take SE Lateral Bridge next October. 
I am also looking for buying some standards, such as TMS 402-602 2016 and AISC Seismic Design Manual 3th Edition. 
If any of you are going to sell some of your study materials or codes, please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## ElectricRED

MA results out, I passed! So relieved to not do this again.


----------



## MambaMentality24

24% pass rate for lateral building!? what is going on!?


----------



## thedaywa1ker

MambaMentality24 said:


> 24% pass rate for lateral building!? what is going on!?
> View attachment 26543


I've got to think the code change had something to do with that...going from 39% to 24% is too drastic to just be blamed on slightly different questions and colder weather at testing time


----------



## MambaMentality24

thedaywa1ker said:


> I've got to think the code change had something to do with that...going from 39% to 24% is too drastic to just be blamed on slightly different questions and colder weather at testing time


makes sense, that was my first guess as well.


----------



## Be-n

thedaywa1ker said:


> I've got to think the code change had something to do with that...going from 39% to 24% is too drastic to just be blamed on slightly different questions and colder weather at testing time


I don’t recall anything that would be so different in this exam due to the new codes. I doubt the new codes is the reason for a low passing rate. Codes like ASCE7-16 and the latest steel manuals have been adapted in most states before this year.
My guess is that because of a small number of SE exam takers, the passing rates should not be and cannot be as consistent as they are in PE Civil exams which has many times more exam takers and, statistically, should have average passing rate pretty close between exams.
It is just not realistic to have only 225 first time exam takers across the entire nation and get consistent average results from them in every exam cycle unless NCEES adjusts score to match up a passing rate.
Also, I’m curious if there are more SE exam takers this time from GA and non-SE states around GA. This is the first year GA made SE licensure a requirement for designated structures. Maybe a lot of engineers from this part of the country that never considered taking SE exam before decided to give it a try for the first time. I think engineers in this region historically have less experience with high seismicity design. Maybe this could affect the passing rate as well.
AL also added Structural Roster Designation this year.
SE is slowly spreading across the nation!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Be-n said:


> I don’t recall anything that would be so different in this exam due to the new codes. I doubt the new codes is the reason for a low passing rate. Codes like ASCE7-16 and the latest steel manuals have been adapted in most states before this year.
> My guess is that because of a small number of SE exam takers, the passing rates should not be and cannot be as consistent as they are in PE Civil exams which has many times more exam takers and, statistically, should have average passing rate pretty close between exams.
> It is just not realistic to have only 225 first time exam takers across the entire nation and get consistent average results from them in every exam cycle unless NCEES adjusts score to match up a passing rate.
> Also, I’m curious if there are more SE exam takers this time from GA and non-SE states around GA. This is the first year GA made SE licensure a requirement for designated structures. Maybe a lot of engineers from this part of the country that never considered taking SE exam before decided to give it a try for the first time. I think engineers in this region historically have less experience with high seismicity design. Maybe this could affect the passing rate as well.
> AL also added Structural Roster Designation this year.
> SE is slowly spreading across the nation!


Actually, we have only had 1 project that was controlled by ASCE 7-16, the states around me are still IBC 2015, thus 7-10. 
And the changes between 7-10 and 7-16 actually are pretty big, esp for lateral.


----------



## Be-n

vhab49_PE said:


> Actually, we have only had 1 project that was controlled by ASCE 7-16, the states around me are still IBC 2015, thus 7-10.
> And the changes between 7-10 and 7-16 actually are pretty big, esp for lateral.


Well, I guess I’m wrong by saying most states. Some states are slower than the others when it comes to adapting new codes. I’ve used all of these updated codes since January 2020 in my state, except AASHTO, which I’ve never used regardless of code edition.


----------



## thedaywa1ker

Be-n said:


> Well, I guess I’m wrong by saying most states. Some states are slower than the others when it comes to adapting new codes. I’ve used all of these updated codes since January 2020 in my state, except AASHTO, which I’ve never used regardless of code edition.


I was going to respond just like vhab and say that we haven't been using 7-16 that long...but we converted in Jan 2020 as well. Time flies when you spend 2 years studying and have a kid!


----------



## mg93

I was one of the first time test takers for the SE lateral buildings this time. Even though I passed, what I can say with confidence is that the morning portion was significantly harder than the practice tests. I practice in California so that helps when taking the lateral exam but for context, I scored a 35 in the NCEES practice test and was able to finish it comfortably. I don't think I must have even touched 30 on the actual exam. I was not able to finish it. I was flying through the morning portions of the practice exams but came out feeling pretty miserable out of the actual exam only hoping and praying that I pass. Mainly because of the morning portion and no complaints from the afternoon portion. Yes, they did ask questions around code changes in the morning exam.


----------



## steel

mg93 said:


> I was one of the first time test takers for the SE lateral buildings this time. Even though I passed, what I can say with confidence is that the morning portion was significantly harder than the practice tests. I practice in California so that helps when taking the lateral exam but for context, I scored a 35 in the NCEES practice test and was able to finish it comfortably. I don't think I must have even touched 30 on the actual exam. I was not able to finish it. I was flying through the morning portions of the practice exams but came out feeling pretty miserable out of the actual exam only hoping and praying that I pass. Mainly because of the morning portion and complaints from the afternoon portion. Yes, they did ask questions around code changes in the morning exam.


Did you feel the code changes would have had that much of an affect on the pass rate?


----------



## Be-n

I just don’t see how someone can make that many mistakes due to code changes unless s/he used old codes or old class notes during the exam. Well, using old codes to save a few $$$ after studying for hundreds of hours is just not smart.
I don’t do engineering based on the equations that I memorize. Similarly, I don’t do math on the exam without looking up equations in the code or class notes. If you look up information (tables, equations) in the new code, you should not even notice code changes for the most part.
Maybe, some people decided to save $$$ and didn’t update their codes. That will hurt. I’ve seen people asked before if they can use older codes or if they really need the seismic design manual that they’ve never used before.

I took practice exams 3 weeks before the actual exams. Both times, they were really hard for me and I never finished them on time. Every exam (vertical and lateral) I needed 2 extra hours to finish AEI practice exams. They are not necessarily very difficult. They are just so lengthy. AEI didn’t have short questions in AM and PM questions usually required more than 1 hr. But each time, both of those exams were good lessons for me and they pointed at my weaknesses very well. I studied really hard for the remaining couple of weeks and was prepared a lot better for the real exams than for practice exams. The conclusion I made was if you can solve AEI practice exam under 9-10 hours and work on your mistakes, you probably should be OK for the real 8 hr exam.
I didn’t do NCEES lateral practice exam. I ran out of time. I decided to use remaining time to study topics I missed on AEI practice exam rather than do another practice exam. So I can’t compare the level of their difficulty.
In both real exams, I solved all AM problems right before the end of the AM session. I didn’t even have time to check if I filled up the bubbles correctly. The thoughts that I messed up an answer sheet didn’t leave me for a few weeks after the exam  I learned that when I’m in a such a rush, I get about 8 out of 10 solved problems correctly. Therefore, my ultimate goal was to solve all of them and make 6-8 mistakes. Solving only 30-32 meant I need to be perfect with solutions and/or lucky with the guesses. I didn’t want to take those chances.
After all, I agreed with Dr. Ibrahim, studying lateral class was a lot harder than vertical but [if you finish everything in the class] the lateral exam itself should be easier than vertical.
That’s exactly the experience I had. I had a lot less stress during the lateral exam than during the vertical in the spring.


----------



## mmarlow123

I agree with most of the previous comments. I passed the exam last year, so I didnt have to deal with the code switch.. but if I had, im sure the lateral would have been tougher.

None of the states around me have adopted the 2018 ibc yet. 

Using the wind and seismic chapters of ASCE 7-10 on a relatively consistent basis at work would have made it tough to study for the exam with ASCE7-16. I've hardly opened ASCE7-16 to date, but do know that the wind provision appears to have changed.

in my short career, asce7-10 has always been the adopted code where I practice, so I havent had to make a code transition so far.


----------

